

Subsecond Offset Visualizations: Unusual patterns from cloud computing - brendangregg
http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2012/03/26/subsecond-offset-heat-maps/

======
nitrogen
The method used to identify the zoneadmd freeze in Riak would be perfect for
diagnosing x-runs in realtime audio applications. Here's hoping that awesome
monitoring and visualization techniques developed for the cloud find their way
into the hands of the jackd and ALSA developers.

------
donut
This reminds me of run-sequence and lag plots:

[http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/eda/section3/runseqp...](http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/eda/section3/runseqpl.htm)

[http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/eda/section3/lagplot...](http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/eda/section3/lagplot.htm)

The field of Exploratory Data Analysis (EDA) is full of great techniques. See
the root of the above guide.

------
moe
What software is he using in the screenshots?

~~~
trevoro
Software at Joyent called "Cloud Analytics"
[http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/2011/03/01/welcome-to-cloud-
anal...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/2011/03/01/welcome-to-cloud-analytics/)

